# Differences between Male & Female bosc's?



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey folks, i just wanted to ask if someone could tell me if there is a difference in boscs when it comes to whatever sex they are......For example I read that with B&W Tegus the female is often a bit smaller and the male had a bigger head and neck........

Thanks folks......


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i do belive there bits come out when pooping if they are a lad, but i dont know the actuall word terms its somthing i read and rememberd on here not to long ago :S


and that its hard to sex a bosc?


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Does anyone else know anything more????


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi , it is notoriously difficult sexing bosc's , if you can catch them defecating and they "evert" males have what is termed as a hermipenis (looks like a flower on a stick! x 2) sometimes as in tegus males have a larger head and are larger but this is by no means 100% as you can get small males and large females so really unless you see them evert it is difficult :2thumb:


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

monitor mad said:


> Hi , it is notoriously difficult sexing bosc's , if you can catch them defecating and they "evert" males have what is termed as a hermipenis (looks like a flower on a stick! x 2) sometimes as in tegus males have a larger head and are larger but this is by no means 100% as you can get small males and large females so really unless you see them evert it is difficult :2thumb:


i compleatly agree often people will say with male boscs theyre heads are alot more blunter at the front but as you say its not definate as you can get smaller males and largeish females 
as said watch it go to the toilet to see if it everts you will know when you see it allthough females have been known to evert but its alot smaller than the males and is allso more smoother tube looking
b&w tegus males will develop jowls at around 2.5ft which makes them look like the british bulldog of the lizard world ive heard another way to tell the sex of tegus is to press with you thumb at the base of the tail just below the vent to see if there is small ball the size of a bead if there is you have a male 

YouTube - Owning & Caring for Tegu Lizards : Learn the Lizard's Sex & Breeding Habits


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Many mixed opinions on the subject but I read that males have a wider head than females of equal age. The overall length of a male is roughly composed of half it's body and half tail. In the female, the head and body may be 60% of her length, but if you don't know the age then I'm not sure about that one. Apparently males have larger ventral tail base bulges than females. Nether the less I'm aware that it is difficult to sex Sav's.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

My water monitor was easy to sex but my bosc's were much harder!!


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

One gets really grumpy once a month.....




















Sorry couldn't resist it........ :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

davehuston said:


> One gets really grumpy once a month.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mine eats chocolate :lol2:


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> Mine eats chocolate :lol2:


:lol2: Nice! You get off lightly!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

davehuston said:


> :lol2: Nice! You get off lightly!


 Case of no choice mate , got my wild caught mr's sitting :whip:
next to me! :whistling2:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Hi , it is notoriously difficult sexing bosc's , if you can catch them defecating and they "evert" males have what is termed as a hermipenis (looks like a flower on a stick! x 2) sometimes as in tegus males have a larger head and are larger but this is by no means 100% as you can get small males and large females so really unless you see them evert it is difficult :2thumb:


The man has hit the nail on the head.

Unless you can see its privates when it goes to the loo your best bet in sexing is to get an ultrasound or a blood test. This will give you the answer: victory:


----------

